# Batman: Arkham Asylum - My Review and game discussion



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 30, 2009)

Batman Arkham Asylum - My review

First when I saw E3,2009 trailer of Batman Arkham Asylum, I thought it would be just another super hero game like xman, Superman,spiderman,etc. Few days ago I downloaded a demo of arkham asylum to see how my x4500hd can run it. First time when i started to play the game I forgot every thing that our bloody world has.And nothing stopped me from getting the final one.

Story: When we have batman and Joker, there won't be a shortage for stories. Batman Arkham Asylum starts when Batman is taking Joker back to Arkham. Unfortunately after entering into the arkham joker escapes from the security, and you find yourself in a playground of joker.And rest of the story is how you will take down the joker and other mighty criminals that can be found in the dark world of batman. The story is good. Reaches the standards of batman.

Gameplay: What makes Batman AA a clear winner is that how it lets you to approach enemies.Basically there are two types of gameplay mechanics in arkham one is a typical hand to hand combat system and another is the Predator mode. In hand to hand combat you will be given a free flow combat system like the in Prince of Persia and God Hand.It is easy to get into. But difficult to master. you can easily pull the 4 hit combo but to achieve 9 hit combo you have to struggle and practice. There are typical reversals which are cool and some stun attacks which are awkward.

What i liked most is the predator mode.. You will be given a chance to be the real batman. You can take out thugs in the dark. Silently sneaking behind them. And if any one of the remaining thugs found the body... man.. you gotta see their reaction. They will just wet their pants. In predator mode.. you can pull glide kicks and by upgrading you can do Inverted Take downs.

The game play also includes roaming and adventure elements. You will be hunting for vents, and Riddle challenges, Riddle Trophies, Interview tapes,etc.

Over all the game play is mind blowing.

Presentation: Something I didn't expected to be this good was the presentation part. The cut scenes are amazing. The Musical score is an orchestral score which is mind blowing. These won't stand a chance before amazing voice acting from Joker to hundreds of thugs you will fight. You will stop and listen to the conversion of Joker in the radio. The voice acting of Chronicles of arkham is mind blowing. The interview tapes take their valuable share too. When it comes to visuals.. the art direction is amazing. You can see the colorful comic book taking it's life. Technically.. this game is a U3 game.. The graphics looks stunning and optimizable to a great extent.


WTF moments: we will say WTF where we will encounter some thing that we didn't even expected. Well.. if you are playing this game, get ready to chant WTF. For the people who didn't get me--just leave it, it is not for you.

Pros: Predator mode, Voice Acting, 3 Encounters with the Scarecrow, unique boss battles, 240 Riddle challenges, provides lot of info about the dark world of Batman, and the list goes on and on....

Cons:Giving free roaming capabilities while on a mission can be misleading,You don't want to stop playing the game even after the ending, Some Riddle challenges and trophies are way too challenging.


Verdict: If you are a person who don't care about the Batman then you are the person who deserves to play this game..coz I did. It is the best super hero game ever created. Somebody claims that it is Infamous, let us face it.. I didn't played infamous(yet). So, for me BAA is the best super hero game ever designed.


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 30, 2009)

How about some screenshots  This game was even awarded Guinness World Record.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 30, 2009)

You find riddles challenging?They may seem tough but search the area a little and you will find it. .I completed on 140 Riddler challenges.

BTW very good review. But i donot seem to agree that free roming capabilities can be misleading. I find it more interesting and helping, plus just get the map if you are stuck and dont know what to do.

I find batman comparatively short as i expected it to be long and lack of villains and bosses.But the bosses are very well 
situated during the story and they make complete sense.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Looking foreward to the DLCs . I cant wait to continue the story.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 1, 2009)

@Saqib, Sorry dude.. I am playing at extremely low resolution and visual settings.

@Jojo...why you have solved only 140 riddles out of 240? That's what I call challenging. Althought It won't kill if it is challenging but I have completed 195 Riddles now.. and long enough to say this... Some of the Riddles are mind blowingly Crazy and difficulty to find.

Free roaming will be helpful if you have given a chance to approach the game in any direction. In batman the free roaming is fantastic but you should approach a game in only one direction.The challenge comes in the big buildings like Arkham Mansion and Botanical Gardens where there will be only one way to exit but you will be given full freedom to roam the entire building. I didn't liked this part. 

Short ,eh? Just pep your difficulty level.. there goes the 1-2 hours. Complete all the challenge modes scoring above 18000 in free flow combat system and taking out thugs in less than 2 minutes in Predator mode. here goes another 3 hours(believe me!). Collect all riddle challenges and trophies and not to mention interview tapes. here goes another 3 hours. The story mode can be beaten in 9 hours which is a healthy playtime for any action adventure flick. These all are purely my opinions and no offense meant to you.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 1, 2009)

Pep difficulty? I see your point. I have unlocked most challenges but played only once. i guess i will have to do what you did.


----------



## Krow (Oct 1, 2009)

Excellent review vamsi. I suggest you borrow some screenies from Ethan_Hunt and post 'em in the review and just credit them to Ethan's S2409W!


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm downloading this game at the moment.

The download will get finished by tomorrow, I guess. Stay tuned.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 24, 2011)

man u r digging such old thread....


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 24, 2011)

^bhai download bole to???!!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 24, 2011)

^ he purchased it through steam.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ may be rhitwick thought ico bhai is pirating games....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ Well I guess he is downloading from steam AFAIK because he is kinda serious guy who don't like piracy at least not on this forum eh.


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> man u r digging such old thread....


Couldn't really find a Batman: Arkham Asylum thread. 

I've actually played this game before and had completed around 80%. This time I'm gonna complete it full.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 24, 2011)

I stopped it after the main story.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2011)

I stopped it because I had a weird issue that batman was not gliding at all he just use to jump down on the command of gliding. He wasn't even giving glide kick whatsoever.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 24, 2011)

^ Say no more, all you need is a legal dose of the game! 

Enjoy!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2011)

So this is the issue of ** copy of batman game????


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 25, 2011)

^Yes. I bought the game to play it


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> man u r digging such old thread....



But Year old threads r closed by mods generally 

How this Steam works (I mean Buy & Download principle)???


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> How this Steam works (I mean Buy & Download principle)???


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/134393-steam-related-discussions.html


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2011)

saqib_khan said:


> How about some screenshots



Here better late than never.

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5302/5592768452_30efa34f2d_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5148/5592767944_0d3f05e102_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5186/5592767648_40f603d92f_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5030/5592175157_039926f308_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5022/5592766908_6b2a9fa00f_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5301/5592766622_73d253be69_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5104/5592766248_0e8438a717_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5024/5592173143_0255db2ca9_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5189/5592764610_8e725ec044_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5182/5592171473_35612639ea_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5263/5592170973_22e70cfeaa_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5103/5592170441_0790fdccb6_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5098/5592169953_ab0c377587_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5068/5592761708_717f6d155a_b.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 5, 2011)

Faun said:


> *farm6.static.flickr.com/5022/5592766908_6b2a9fa00f_b.jpg


Why hello gorgeous!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:
			
		

> Why hello gorgeous!


Whats her name??? Gotta search her images in google images.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Whats her name??? Gotta search her images in google images.


Poison Ivy.


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll do Poison Ivy if given a chance. I have a crush on her since Batman: The Animated Series.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:
			
		

> Poison Ivy.


Thanks for info. I found some of her pics on net some were kinda good.


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Thanks for info. I found some of her pics on net some were kinda good.


Honestly, you haven't watched Batman: The Animated Series?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> Honestly, you haven't watched Batman: The Animated Series?


Bro I haven't watched any animated series at all.


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Bro I haven't watched any animated series at all.


Then you have missed awesomeness, mate.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> Then you have missed awesomeness, mate


Maybe I am good with that. I actually hates to see any TV programs except 1 or 2.


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2011)

Started again, this time getting all the collectibles. Simply the best superhero game, top notch voice acting and presentation. This thread will be flooded with screenshots soon.

First boss fight (single Titan) was easy, defeated with batrangs alone...lol.


Also plan to complete AC 2 and Metro 2033 completely with all achievements ;P

Moar screenshots of gameplay, from start again:


Spoiler



*farm6.static.flickr.com/5110/5598261964_e8ea5e6046_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5101/5598261150_cc357db122_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5067/5598260510_c95fd5f35f_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5223/5597678917_3fc916550c_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5064/5598259224_8dce6222c8_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5027/5598258610_5636c6a89c_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5027/5598258216_ed6d8aacef_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5225/5598257558_faba53422a_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5261/5597676013_e59e94e177_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5183/5598256546_fe1f330a26_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5303/5597674875_062ea35766_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5225/5598255192_98a6977396_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5029/5598254680_4696d1ab05_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5227/5598254192_fbac1697fd_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5184/5598253616_a38b2e0262_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5022/5597671815_df5c7b0a62_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5025/5598252258_ef8aeac5b6_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5187/5597670775_ff4c541ec7_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5030/5598251010_883c4d12f4_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5142/5597669343_7d64cf4503_b.jpg



How do you reach upto this riddle ?
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5106/5597667797_3b5e73e396_b.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 7, 2011)

You wait up until you receive batwing.


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2011)

^^okay, I'll have to revisit the area only for that then ?


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2011)

The only time I liked dying in any boss fight 


Spoiler



*farm2.static.flickr.com/1407/5612343897_60a9b4106c_b.jpg


After the credits spoiler


Spoiler



*farm2.static.flickr.com/1429/5612924070_2b3b2b0f21_b.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 12, 2011)

ico said:


> I have a crush on her since *Batman: The Animated Series*.



Used to watch that show of CN.
Thats when I became a fan of batman! 
*i54.tinypic.com/200fzhw.jpg

ALL HAIL THE DARK KNIGHT & BOB KANE!!



Faun said:


> After the credits spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Thats only one of the endings, in another one of them, you can see bane's hands.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2011)

^^What is the theory behind the hand after credits ?

Found a good link about riddles and the creepy guy with one hand where you got resonance decryptor 
The 28 hidden characters in Batman: Arkham Asylum | GamesRadar


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 12, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^What is the theory behind the hand after credits ?


The scene post credits was ambiguous.



Spoiler



I got the ending which had Bane's hand rising up and grabbing the Titan container. I'm sure most of us have got the same. But there are other secret endings too.

Croc's secret ending: 

[youtube]PKg8XghN1Sc[/youtube]

Scarecrow's secret ending (skip to 9:15): 

[youtube]sQLDQV5wMsw[/youtube]



So based on that, we're not sure how this would be handled in the sequel.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 13, 2011)

I got Bane's ending. @Faun how did u get scarecrow's ending? And Croc????


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2011)

I have this game with me but yet not started playing it.
Qoes anybody solved all the riddles/puzzles in the game?
Q:how many endings r there in it?


----------



## ico (May 12, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I have this game with me but yet not started playing it.
> Qoes anybody solved all the riddles/puzzles in the game?
> Q:how many endings r there in it?


Play the game first. Don't bother about these things beforehand.


----------



## asingh (May 12, 2011)

Currently playing this on the PS3. Oh boy. First time when the fight sequence starts, and joker runs off, I was open mouthed. Awesome.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2011)

ico said:


> Play the game first. Don't bother about these things beforehand.



I m not bothered abt it just wanna know....
anyway I'll start it soon coz only last two levels r remaining in BFBC2


----------



## abhidev (May 12, 2011)

asingh said:


> Currently playing this on the PS3. Oh boy. First time when the fight sequence starts, and joker runs off, I was open mouthed. Awesome.



Ya the combat mechanics are awesome...feels like its 'Tony Jaa' instead of 'Bruce Wayne'...

Also i found this game very simple...as the boss fights were pretty simple.....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 12, 2011)

asingh said:


> Currently playing this on the PS3. Oh boy. First time when the fight sequence starts, and joker runs off, I was open mouthed. Awesome.


Why aren't you playing this on the PC?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> I got Bane's ending. @Faun how did u get scarecrow's ending? And Croc????


Sorry for late reply, didn't see this thread.

Ending is completely random AFAIK.




Zangetsu said:


> I have this game with me but yet not started playing it.
> Qoes anybody solved all the riddles/puzzles in the game?
> Q:how many endings r there in it?



Q: You can always complete all the riddles even after completing the game.
Q: Ending is one only but a scene differs slightly.



asingh said:


> Currently playing this on the PS3. Oh boy. First time when the fight sequence starts, *and joker runs of*f, I was open mouthed. Awesome.



choke is on you


----------



## quan chi (May 13, 2011)

damn it! i never knew AA has multiple endings i dont remember which ending i got.The last fight was with joker thats it!may be i got crocs ending. But is there any particular thing we should do to get a particular ending?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 13, 2011)

Never knew about the secret endings


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2011)

How many exact ending does this game have anyway???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2011)

Spoiler



3 in total. Bane, Croc and Scarecrow.


----------



## asingh (May 13, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Why aren't you playing this on the PC?



Well I only have KZ3 and this for the PS3. Got it AA off Spacey...! Still waiting for the full load.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2011)

@Ethan spoiler tags wouldn't have hurt.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 14, 2011)

Those were just the character names. Nothing was mentioned of what happens. I had spoiler tagged my earlier videos as they contained the whole ending footage. Any-hoo, spoiler tagged it.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2011)

I have started playing BAA & graphics is just awesome...
ryt now near batmobile....
Q:can I go back & solve any riddle?


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 16, 2011)

^^
omg, you are playing it *now*. Well, better late than never.

A: yes, you can.


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Q:can I go back & solve any riddle?



Yes, infact some riddles will require special gadgets which you will acquire later in the game. Be ready for some amazing moments.


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2011)

I would say, you would go through the riddles again and again throughout the game. With each level you'll have upgrades which will eventually help you resolve them. You won't need to go back and play 'em, they would come in your way later


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2011)

Ok..I have beaten Ivy....& collected 179/240 riddles...did u guys got all riddles coz some riddles r tough....

also any criteria to get the endings (bane,croc,scarecrow)????coz I dnt knw which ending I will get....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 23, 2011)

Bane's looking badass in TDK Rises.


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Ok..I have beaten Ivy....& collected 179/240 riddles...did u guys got all riddles coz some riddles r tough....
> 
> also any criteria to get the endings????coz I dnt knw which ending I will get....



The question mark riddles are the most awesome 

No, the ending is pretty random.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2011)

Faun said:


> No, the ending is pretty random.



So is it not like condition A,B,C for the endings???


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2011)

^^no, nothing like that. And have you solved any question mark riddles ?


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> No, the ending is pretty random.


What??? It means there is nothing you can do to get a particular ending??? I mean in most games ending is completely dependent on players.


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2011)

^^thats merely a cutscene after the credits.


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> ^^thats merely a cutscene after the credits.


Oh that. I thought the whole story dependent ending.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2011)

Faun said:


> And have you solved any question mark riddles ?



u mean a question mark visible only through X-ray vision...then yes....
the riddle was "a puzzle has many sides but only some are visible"

some riddles I didn't make out

"arkham family is high tower..."
& "tweedle saw tweedle dum..." some thing like dat


----------



## Faun (May 24, 2011)

Actually the question mark is broken over buildings and you have to be at a vantage point to align and see the whole question mark. I'll post some screenies.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2011)

Faun said:


> Actually the question mark is broken over buildings and you have to be at a vantage point to align and see the whole question mark. I'll post some screenies.



is this the solution of High Tower Riddle???

well...before the last boss fight with Crow...there is a scene where 
joker points a gun @ batman....& u have to move the mouse..to dodge 

but I failed & menu showed "retry" after dat Batman woke from graveyard...
what wud have happend if I succeeded in dodging


----------



## Faun (May 24, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> is this the solution of High Tower Riddle???
> 
> well...before the last boss fight with Crow...there is a scene where
> joker points a gun @ batman....& u have to move the mouse..to dodge
> ...



Yeah, even I failed to dodge. Dunno what changes.

Towere riddle should be the one, go to the topmost point and try to align the question mark and scan.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 25, 2011)

^^Did u solved all the 240 riddles???


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Did u solved all the 240 riddles???



naah, i uninstalled the game after finishing but I did try for most of the riddle. I'll see how many done today.


----------



## rhitwick (May 25, 2011)

I solved almost all, apart from the "Denture" riddle... upgraded full


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2011)

Finally completed the game....I got the Bane ending....
challenge mode is also good.

the three endings are Bane,Croc & ScareCrow....I dont know how to each of these 
but the only difference will be the hands reaching the Titan Box floating in water....thats it....

I guess in Arkham City the main villain will be Two Face


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2011)

Got this game a few days back. Love this game. Ivy just told me to find the special plant below the island. Very interesting. Just defeated 2 titan monsters.
Just love fighting system


----------



## Flash (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry for bumping the old thread. 
But, i'm not able to solve this riddle in particular.

Anyone knew, where i should look for this one (the red circle)? 

*i.imgur.com/buIu8pm.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

O my... just see the hint and solve. I have solved each and every riddle but its been a long time and I can't remember which riddle is this.


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> u mean a question mark visible only through X-ray vision...then yes....
> the riddle was "a puzzle has many sides but only some are visible"
> 
> some riddles I didn't make out
> ...



those are easy . Probably you didn't read comics before.. 


Spoiler



First indicates Wayne Family Tower, located at end of that lake. Second is about caps of two foes .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 22, 2013)

Alok said:


> those are easy . Probably you didn't read comics before..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Hmm...I had completed the game with all riddles solved 


@Gearbox: google for it u will surely get it with neat diagram explaination


----------



## Flash (Jan 22, 2013)

Finally found it. There was a door underneath the floor.


----------

